# Echo PAS vs Stihl Kombi



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I am looking for a multi-tool to use around the yard, and have based on what I am looking for have narrowed down to either the Echo PAS or Stihl Kombi system. I want to use the following attachments:

Bed Redefiner
Edger
String Trimmer

Based on these attachments which tool is the better one, and which power head should I get? While I would like to save money it isn't worth saving $100 on the power head if it makes any of the attachments less useful.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

My vote is for the Echo. I was in the exact situation you are in last year and thought hard between the two. My decision to get the Echo came down to the bed redefiner as I think the claw design is better than what stihl offers. The bed redefiner works great at keeping the edges perfect but you will still need to initially define them with a shovel or dedicated bed edger. I would make sure you get the bigger power head (PAS-2620) to use with it.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I was hoping it would work to create the initial beds... but I guess I can always rent a commercial bed definer.

I have about 500 linear feet of planting beds to create in the yard over the next few years, and from a cost, and appearance perspective I like the turf to mulch look.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the Stihl Kombi and love it but I don't think you can go wrong either way as they both make quality tools and have a ton of attachments to select from.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> I am looking for a multi-tool to use around the yard, and have based on what I am looking for have narrowed down to either the Echo PAS or Stihl Kombi system. I want to use the following attachments:
> 
> Bed Redefiner
> Edger
> ...


If you can wait for Dealer Days, the Echo will be 20% off and the Stihl will be 10% off.

Like @Pete1313, I am pretty happy with my PAS-2620! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> If you can wait for Dealer Days, the Echo will be 20% off.


+1. In my case I went in looking to spend some coin in late winter before dealer days and they post dated the invoice to give me the 20% off. Some dealers might be happy to give the discount and get your business during their slow time.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > If you can wait for Dealer Days, the Echo will be 20% off.
> ...


I am in no hurry. My local dealers all tend to be heavier on Stihl compared to Echo, but Echo would only be like 10 miles out of the way.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm looking to get into a bed redifiner system next season. Currently torn between the Stihl and Echo. I have the echo pas 225 power head now and have been pretty happy with it. Unfortunately it is not big enough to run the bed redifiner so I'd be looking at a new power head regardless.

I like echo. They seem very simple and parts are easy to get online. But I hear the Stihl 4 mix stuff produces more torque, which I can forsee being a major advantage with a bed redifiner.

Another silly knock against Stihl is the majority white case around the engine. They always seem to look so dingy quickly.

But echo has 20% off dealer days......oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Honestly, I'd look at the local shops and see who has better service.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Having owned both in a commercial setting. I will never purchase a Stihl 4 mix trimmer or blower again. Echo has been unstoppable with commercial abuse. Stihl continues to let me down.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Having owned both in a commercial setting. I will never purchase a Stihl 4 mix trimmer or blower again. Echo has been unstoppable with commercial abuse. Stihl continues to let me down.


My limited experience with Stihl is that they live up to their German heritage. That is to say good quality but possibly over-engineered.

Take my experience with fire-rescue chain saws. I've used the Stihl MS461R Rescue and a Cutters Edge of unknown model number. To start the Cutters Edge saw, you pull out the choke lever, pull till it starts, and then push the choke back in. Super simple to do at three o'clock in the morning. To start the Stihl, you set the 4 position master control to cold start, pull till it fires, then move the master control lever to the starting position, then pull till it runs, and then blip the throttle to move the master control to run. There is a lot to be said for keeping machines simple.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I think I am leaning towards the Stihl since my local shop that I got my Toro from does Stihl parts. So far they have taken good care of me and always have any parts I need in stock and take care of all the local lawn guys.

I will head down there in the next week or two and see if they are willing to deal at the moment between the lawn and snow businesses.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> I am looking for a multi-tool to use around the yard, and have based on what I am looking for have narrowed down to either the Echo PAS or Stihl Kombi system. I want to use the following attachments:
> 
> Bed Redefiner
> Edger
> ...


You can't go wrong with either system, but if you are asking which is the best it's Stihl Kombi. Although in my opinion the Echo bed redefiner does a little better job of "starting" an edge than the Stihl redefiner.


----------

